# How can I use this Windows command (for VLC) in OSX Terminal?



## thomasvillarrea (Feb 29, 2008)

I've got two computers on a wireless network here at home. I'm trying to screenshare over VLC (http://www.nerdlogger.com/2008/01/st...esktop-as.html)
I'm given this command line
vlc screen:// :screen-fps=30 :screen-caching=100 --sout '#transcode{vcodec=mp4v,vb=4096,acodec=mpga,ab=256,scale=1,width=1280,height=800}:rtp{dst=192.168.1.2,port=1234,access=u dp,mux=ts}'
but obviously that won't work in terminal. Could someone inform me what the correct input would be to get this to run on OSX?
thomasvillarreal is offline   	Reply With Quote


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you mean "VNC" instead of "V*L*C"?  Could it be as simple as changing your terminal command to "vnc ..."?

I thought VLC was a video player.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 29, 2008)

He's talking about VLC, alright.  He's trying to do some media streaming from one computer to another.

There should be some preferences that you can access from within the application itself.  Just check the preferences for VLC and look for the section on streaming video out to other VLC clients.


----------



## macbri (Mar 2, 2008)

Assuming you have installed VLC in /Applications try:


```
/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/clivlc screen:// etc.
```


----------

